# How to connect Tivo to PC.



## sherm (Jan 4, 2006)

I am a newbie to this forum and did some searches but couldn't find the answer to this.... Is there a way I can copy my shows and movies from Tivo to my pc so I can burn them onto DVD?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

More info. needed. 

What model TiVo ? 

Is it a standalone TiVo ?

Directv/TiVo combo ?

TiVo/DVD burner combo unit ?

If it's a new model you just bought, all the info. you need is in the manual that came with it.


----------



## sherm (Jan 4, 2006)

Stanley Rohner said:


> More info. needed.
> 
> What model TiVo ?
> 
> ...


It is a stand alone series 2 that I have had for a while.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Just look at the info on "Tivo-to-go" on the Tivo website: http://www.tivo.com/4.9.19.asp

You'll need to spend some money and some time, but it can be done.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

first you need a home network that your PC is on and then choose from this list of adapters to hook your TiVo to the home network
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm?

after that you install TiVo desktop software on your PC and go from there.

check out the TiVoToGo forum here for a lot more info and the better place for follow up questions


----------



## sherm (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks!! The only question I have left is whether or not I really need to use that SonicMYDVD software of it any DVD burning software will work.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sherm said:


> thanks!! The only question I have left is whether or not I really need to use that SonicMYDVD software of it any DVD burning software will work.


check out http://prish.com/etivo/ and some opensource software called directshowdump.
after you use that you can burn DVDs with anything. Neroexpress has been used by others directly on .tivo files as well. I have never used mySonicDVD myself it adds very little to the TiVo process


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

etivo website correct url:

http://prish.com/etivo/

Also, in another thread a poster told me that the full version of Nero will also burn tivo files.


----------



## bug81 (Jan 4, 2006)

I too am looking for this info. I have a DirecTV/TiVo combo that I would like to hook up to my laptop to so that I have burn recorded shows and things to DVD's. How? Thanks!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bug81 said:


> I too am looking for this info. I have a DirecTV/TiVo combo that I would like to hook up to my laptop to so that I have burn recorded shows and things to DVD's. How? Thanks!


DirecTV does not allow that and has turned off the USB ports even. you need to go the underground forum here to find some folks that can help you out.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> first you need a home network that your PC is on and then choose from this list of adapters to hook your TiVo to the home network
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm?
> 
> after that you install TiVo desktop software on your PC and go from there.
> ...


I already have the Tivo desktop software installed on my laptop and am waiting for the adapter to arrive. Should I uninstall the software and then reinstall it after I put the adapter on the Tivo?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TivoZorro said:


> I already have the Tivo desktop software installed on my laptop and am waiting for the adapter to arrive. Should I uninstall the software and then reinstall it after I put the adapter on the Tivo?


nope, but you will have to be patient and wait a bit after you put the adapter on for them to see each other. Rebooting the PC can help as well.

also go to www.tivo.com - manage my account and check off "enable file sharing" on your TiVo now.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The best page to address all of this is TiVo's own: http://www.tivo.com/getready

It walks through the different things you need to do.


----------



## Precious48 (Mar 9, 2007)

sherm said:


> I am a newbie to this forum and did some searches but couldn't find the answer to this.... Is there a way I can copy my shows and movies from Tivo to my pc so I can burn them onto DVD?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Precious48 said:


>


Duct tape.

Hey, it'll connect them, right? 

What are you so mad about, there have been about 5 sets of perfectly clear directions linked to in the thread.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Precious48 said:


>


Why open up a thread 1 year and 2 months or so later to put -  ?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Why open up a thread 1 year and 2 months or so later to put -  ?


Your reply should have been "More info needed."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I would use a Kable.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I would use a Kable.


did they have cat5 when this thread started


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Why open up a thread 1 year and 2 months or so later to put -  ?


Maybe that poster _actually used_ the search tool??


----------



## davidmattison (Jun 16, 2007)

Once I set up my network connection and download the software so that I can watch recorded programs on my PC will I be able to burn to DVD-R?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes, if your burning software has the correct codec.



Precious48 said:


>


Another one post wonder. 

Don't let this happen to you, david mattison.


----------



## FTTFTT (Jun 17, 2007)

I was wondering what i actually need to get tivo on my computer, i am going to buy the Creative zen 60gb w and the Tivo box that is compatiable with cable(i think its the series 2 correct if im wrong)i just want some general information on what i actually need to buy


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

FTTFTT said:


> I was wondering what i actually need to get tivo on my computer, i am going to buy the Creative zen 60gb w and the Tivo box that is compatiable with cable(i think its the series 2 correct if im wrong)i just want some general information on what i actually need to buy


You can visit and search the following sites if you have not already for additional information:

www.epizenter.net

http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board?board.id=pmc


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

megazone said:


> The best page to address all of this is TiVo's own: http://www.tivo.com/getready
> 
> It walks through the different things you need to do.


this part of the TiVo site still has all the answers you need.


----------

